# Best advise? - don"t buy one



## overthechill

If you are thinking about owning a Mahindra, please RUN - don't walk - away from it. I've had so much trouble it has ceased to be funny or irritating or anything else. I'm now just thinking about planting flowers in this hunk of metal so it's at least attractive. The foul part of this is that I'm stuck on 75 total hours of oh so hard work. I cut my grass about 2 times and that just about wore it out. The latest thing is a part that went south was to be replaced but Mahindra doesn't even have the part anymore. It's not the same one and it'll need new brackets and new fuel lines. This is a 2010 - I BOUGHT IT NEW!!! Unbelievable. AND the dealer always has other pressing issues he has to attend. Since this is all warranty no doubt, he has shows to go to and family he's going to go see and bottom line - I have a limited number of days to work on this place and haven't been able to use this hunk of junk all summer, grass is up past - well past the part I'm showing right now - and I'm just tired of it. I've complained to Mahindra and all they do is bust up on the dealer. He's gets bent and calls me! I knew the price was pretty good but didn't realize that it was just a series of tractor like pieces that resembled something that ran but was instead a PLANTER. And an UGLY one.


----------



## dbear

Your lack of specifics and exaggerations makes your post meaningless, and quite frankly, unbelievable - i.e. "cut my grass about 2 times and that just about wore it out" and "a part that went south." What part? What model? If you are on the level, then it truly is unfortunate you're having problems with your tractor, but it seems to me the bulk of your problems are dealer related. Have you attempted to contact Mahindra directly?
Mahindra USA Contact Page

Just for the record, I've seen a lot more posts from individuals who have had no issue with their Mahindra, and would buy another in an instant. Some have.


----------



## overthechill

Alrigfht then budrow, yes - it's a 3525. I have replaced the instrument panel because the tach and gas guage quit working. The exhaust spark arrestor and tailpipe and a portion of pipe to muffler had to be replaced when it all fell off (just cutting grass and nothing out in the woods type work)and went up under the bushhog and got ruined. I replaced the primary fuel filter and when I attempted to pump out the air in the fuel lines, it would not pump and discovered that on the secondary fuel line, the drain screw had been stripped (still painted) and would not tighten so the entire cannister had to be replaced because it wouldn't hold in fuel or out air. After that work was done, I cut grass (about 8 acres) and it began smoking and choking out (this was last June) and suspected I had either air or water in line, so the dealer had to re-do the process by bleeding fuel at the jet ports on the heads and when I got it back it begin smoking and choking out again. I drained all the fuel and found no water and then found another fuel leak at the water seperator. I removed the water seperator assembly and ordered a new one whereby they sent the a part that hardly even resemembled the part I removed and I took pictures of them both pointing out the differences and Mahindra USA Contact Page tells me it's the right part and I'm going to have to make it fit. I have contacted Mahindra and it seems to me that they just threaten the dealer and he calls me back because he got in trouble - not because Mahindra's trying to get the thing fixed. And since I haven't really had an occasion since I have used it that something hasn't gone wrong, my feeling is that once this latest problem might be fixed, I am anticipating other issues. 

Is that meaningful to you? Understand my frustration at spending some hard earned bucks that I saved for a long time on this only to have it sit out there and either not run (like now) or run poorly. Yes some of my problems have been with the Dealer but quite frankly and believeably, he shouldn't have to be fixing this thing all that often.


----------



## dbear

Much better post. Sounds like you got a lemon, but then you knew that. I can understand your frustration and willingness to blame Mahindra. However, it also sounds like corporate is wanting to make things right thru the dealer, as they should. The local dealer network is the eyes, ears, hands, and face of any company and its products. Your dealer sucks. I strongly suspect the dealer prep was poorly done, at best, and that your tractor is older than 2010 (for some reason, dealers tend to date ag stuff based upon the year it's sold, not manufactured). I take it there are no other dealers in your area. Unfortunately, it may be time to seek counsel regarding the initiation of legal action against him to get any resemblance of satisfaction.


----------



## Necred

I was about to go look at Mahindra 64 horse tractor with 170 hr, i guess i had better rethink my decision.
PS
I wish folks would quit using phrase "going South" when referrring to something going bad.


----------



## dbear

Necred said:


> I was about to go look at Mahindra 64 horse tractor with 170 hr, i guess i had better rethink my decision.
> PS
> I wish folks would quit using phrase "going South" when referrring to something going bad.


Don't let this one bad apple completely deter you from the brand. Not saying to disregard, just don't rush to judgement. Do some more research and you'll find out 2 undeniable truths: (1) Every brand, including JD & 'bota, occasionaly has lemons; (2) There are a lot more happy Mahindra owners than dissatisfied.

Here's a good site with quite a few owners:
TractorByNet Mahindra Forum


----------



## Necred

Yeah, im seeing this..just by reading the forums on different brands...It does appear that mahindra may have easier access to parts than some of the other lesser known brands...


----------



## overthechill

Necred said:


> Yeah, im seeing this..just by feading the forums on different brands...It does appear that mahindra may have easier access to parts...


Sorry about the "going south" comment and I live in the south. I've always said it, I guess it's some kind of civil war thing. Anyway, I bought Mahindra under the impressions that it is a good tractor only I got a hold of one that just isn't. Matter of fact, it's in the shop right now yet again. I know there are a lot of satisfied owners out there and I hope you are one of them. Best of luck....


----------



## Necred

Thanx,, im a War between the South student, Im little sensitive about our Southland. Mostly i hear yankees at work use that phase. it just a pet peeve of mine..

I will go look at this mahindra next week,, i also want one i can add a backhoe to..Id like to buy orange or green but the green is just too expensive for size & orange is right behind it, although there are some decent packages in a new orange. 

Where are you located?


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Necred said:


> Thanx,, im a War between the South student, Im little sensitive about our Southland. Mostly i hear yankees at work use that phase. it just a pet peeve of mine..
> 
> I will go look at this mahindra next week,, i also want one i can add a backhoe to..Id like to buy orange or green but the green is just too expensive for size & orange is right behind it, although there are some decent packages in a new orange.
> 
> Where are you located?


Have you looked at Bobcat or Kioti tractors? Bye


----------



## overthechill

I'm from middle Georgia area. If you think orange is expensive, wait'll you buy a part for it. I still own a Kubota and they're good tractors but man, pray nothing goes wrong. That was one more reason I went with Mahindra. Come to think of it, I had a lot of great reasons to go with Mahindra, they all just......went north.


----------



## Necred

Well, iwas but my kioti dealer went belly up few months ago,, i see hes selling blue, not sure what it is. i just happen to ride by it (Byron)....I hope to go to barnesville friday to see Mahindra.


----------



## dbear

Necred said:


> ...i see hes selling blue, not sure what it is...


Maybe LS Tractors?


----------



## Necred

Yes, thats it..I did dealer search...What you know about them....or Yanmir?


----------



## dbear

No direct experience. Only that they are of South Korean origin and were formerly known as LG Cable. From what I see and hear, they have a good reputation and have expanded their line from CUTs only to include SCUTs to UTs in just a few years.


----------



## Necred

Yeah, i read up a little on LS, they are/have built plant in NC.
Im gonna try to see the Mahindra by Sunday, however, ive been rethinking my need for 4wd vs just adding a loader to my Farmtrac/long, although id lik eto have a small backhoe...Just trying to spend my money wisely.


----------



## Hillfarmer

Necred said:


> Thanx,, im a War between the South student, Im little sensitive about our Southland. Mostly i hear yankees at work use that phase. it just a pet peeve of mine..
> 
> I will go look at this mahindra next week,, i also want one i can add a backhoe to..Id like to buy orange or green but the green is just too expensive for size & orange is right behind it, although there are some decent packages in a new orange.
> 
> Where are you located?


I always thought that going south comment came from marketing. Mostly that is where I have heard the term used when prices go down. On a map North is up and South is down.


----------



## hoig1duanej

dbear said:


> Your lack of specifics and exaggerations makes your post meaningless, and quite frankly, unbelievable - i.e. "cut my grass about 2 times and that just about wore it out" and "a part that went south." What part? What model? If you are on the level, then it truly is unfortunate you're having problems with your tractor, but it seems to me the bulk of your problems are dealer related. Have you attempted to contact Mahindra directly? Mahindra USA Contact Page Just for the record, I've seen a lot more posts from individuals who have had no issue with their Mahindra, and would buy another in an instant. Some have.


 If I know now what I know now I would have gone to buy orange paint or even green I perches a new 25/38 mahindra tractor just before winter the following summer I spent tightening nuts and bolts the next summer a A tie rod fell off I did some checking and stir rod has never counting even auto’s has never fell off come loose yes but not falling off my Recommendation is not to buy a mahidra


----------

